# compatibilité mac os linux



## je hais les ordis (11 Janvier 2007)

bonjour 

Existe-t-il un moyen de lire des disques en hfs sur Linux ??
peut-être un logiciel reconnaissant les disques mac à la facon de Macdrive sur Windows.

Merci, a bientôt


----------



## Zeusviper (11 Janvier 2007)

hfs ou hfs+ ?

ds les 2 cas la r&#233;ponse est oui de tte fa&#231;on

ex pour ubuntu : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/materiel/ajouter_un_second_disque_dur

ATTENTION : certaines distribs n'acceptent pas bien le format hfs et dc dans le cas d'un disque accessible en &#233;criture, il y a un risque non n&#233;gligeable de foutre en l'air ta partition : dc a regarder avec attention!
(en lecture seule je ne crois pas qu'il y ai de pb)


----------



## je hais les ordis (11 Janvier 2007)

oui hfs+  excuse

je vais de ce pas regarder 
merci


----------



## ericb2 (28 Janvier 2007)

Le hfs et le hfs+ fonctionnent sous Linux PowerPC depuis .. 2003 

Il y a eu quelques pb pour le hfs+ lorsque journalis&#233; en &#233;criture, mais je crois que c'est r&#233;solu (plus de probl&#232;me ici)

Note : ils peuvent aussi &#234;tre utilis&#233;s aussi sur Linux Intel, mais il faut avoir adapt&#233; son noyau, et savoir un peu faire (ce n'est pas trivial)


-- 
ericb


----------

